# Professional teeth cleaning



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/teeth-cleaned-professionally.html

If you would have told me four years ago I would have taken my dogs in to get their teeth cleaned I would have looked at you and thought: "Are you nuts?" but would have said, "No, I haven't."

Well I did and I am actually glad I did. Even with raw bones they were looking brown. The vet said that some dogs go a lifetime without needing a cleaning while others need it every six months.

Once every three or four years I can live with.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Evey 6 months pro cleaning? Why not brush their teeth every night? 
But they are right clean teeth = better health.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I was another one who initially thought professional dental care for a dog was absurd, but I changed my thinking over the years. Just like humans, personal brushing does not take the place of a good professional cleaning/check-up; however, I would never sedate my dogs every 6m if I was told they need it. Dogs have been owned for 100rds of yrs without a dentist! I know 2 dogs (including my mom's beloved Golden) who did not wake up from anesthesia. While they are certainly not the norm, an every 6m routine assumes too much risk vs benefit for the avg canine, IMO.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Your dogs' teeth do look beautiful, Rod! I would go with brushing at home if at all possible, and then a professional cleaning every three to four years, just like you said.

Loved the story of how Bailey watched over Chloe while she was still "under". You KNOW they have to be very bonded with each other! It is very touching to see how bonded dogs try to care for each other.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That really is a touching story about Bailey and Chloe.


----------

